# First Fatty



## theracenut (Jan 15, 2011)

More firsts for me today. Smoked a fatty...a first. Used the MES 40 with heat .....another first. The Fatty turned out great. Used JD sausage added some cheese, onions, mushrooms and eggs. The family enjoyed it, and said we for sure need to have these often.

Started with the gallon bag and used a glass to roll it out even.








Next went on the cheese....I wish I would have used more cheese...but its all about learning.







Next was the cooked egg,s mushrooms and onions







Wrapped in Bacon







Smoked and ready for slicing







This is the inside....mmmmmm







Add some Buttermilk Skillet biscuit and Breakfast is served.







If anyone believes they can't do this, you are wrong. All I did was read read read and I was able to make a fatty...I learned how to smoked cheese. I have learned SOOOOOO much just reading here. Thanks to everyone who contributes to this forum.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done!! Glad to see your learning so much & putting it to use!! Thanks for the qview too


----------



## les3176 (Jan 15, 2011)

Good lookin fatty!!!! Looks like a great breakfast! I'm with you on reading,the more ya read on what your planing on doing the easier it is and you will get a better end product for sure.Now on to the next......


----------



## theracenut (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks.....Reading is the trick thats for sure. Next?? Tomorrow it will be the Chicken Cordon Bleu that I saw on here. That looks sooo good. My list seems to be getting longer instead of shorter the more I read.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 16, 2011)

Great Looking Fattie...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice job! What's your next project?


----------



## woody1960 (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG! That looks GOOOD! O yea, I will be making one of next weekend!


----------



## porked (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks fantastic! Great job there.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 16, 2011)

great looking fattie. I can almost smell it from here


----------



## bodyman (Jan 16, 2011)

That looks fantastic! How long did it take to smoke that? Im new on here so just checking out what the fatty was.


----------



## ellymae (Jan 16, 2011)

Good looking fattie you have there. I would encourage you to throw on a naked fattie once- just cut the sausage out if it's package and throw it on the smoker.  You can rub it with your favorite rub if you like but we like them plain. We wil eat it with biscuits and eggs, put it in chili or beans... simple and delicious... yum....


----------



## rdknb (Jan 16, 2011)

Who does not like a fattie yours looks very good


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2011)

Great job!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You did real good - Like Ellie said, you really need to try just throwing some sausage in the smoker sometime - I really like to use apple with mine


----------



## theracenut (Jan 16, 2011)

Bodyman....it took about 3 hours at 225 to get it to 165 internal. Do a search and you will find all you need to do it just like that. You will be Smoking a fatty in no time.


----------



## bodyman (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll be making one of these real soon.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 16, 2011)

That fattie does look delicious! Breakfast fatties are my favorite!


----------



## wntrlnd (Jan 17, 2011)

wow, first fatty?  outstanding job!

i've never tried a breakfast fatty, or even a slice of fatty with breakfast.  sounds excellent, though!

i still haven't tried* ellymae's *suggestion of smoking an unaltered chub yet either, but i definitely plan on trying that on my next smoke.  it's so simple!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome job.very nice weave,have not tried eggs in a fatty yet,my first was spinach and provalone.it was very good.but my girls like the pizza fatty the best.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 19, 2011)

Great looking fatty, love the biscuits too!


----------



## fourashleys (Jan 19, 2011)

Great looking fatty!! Can't wait for the snowstorms to be done so I can make some myself. Bravo on the Q-view


----------



## tommerr (Jan 22, 2011)

As a 100% newbe, what is the definition of a fatty? It looks mouth watering.

Tom, the unknowing


----------



## theracenut (Jan 22, 2011)

Tommerr........I suggest searching Fatty. Mine here was a breakfast Fatty. It was Bacon wrapped around sausage with cooked eggs, onions and mushrooms inside. There are no rules to making a fatty put whatever you like inside. Wrap with bacon or don't. Use sausage or beef or a mixture of the two. Its easy to do just gather up your ingrediants and put one together....Hope that helps.


----------



## thunderdoom (Jan 25, 2011)

This looks fantastic, I'm smoking one myself next to a boston butt Saturday. For those Fatty Vets out there, I was going to do an italian-esque fatty with provolone and pepperoni, I was going to go with ground beef instead of pork sausage. It this a good idea or should I go with the sausage which seems to be the norm?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2011)

Either one is a good choice. If your going with provolone & pepperoni, then you might also think about some pizza sauce, it really adds to the "italian-esque" flavor. Maybe a little garlic too. Good luck & let us know how it turns out, also take pics for Q-view.
 


thunderdoom said:


> This looks fantastic, I'm smoking one myself next to a boston butt Saturday. For those Fatty Vets out there, I was going to do an italian-esque fatty with provolone and pepperoni, I was going to go with ground beef instead of pork sausage. It this a good idea or should I go with the sausage which seems to be the norm?


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 25, 2011)

That's one nice looking fattie you have there. Great Job


----------



## johnvh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, that looks good, just roaming today I found this forum, I have never heard of a fatty until today, now I must try it.. How long did you smoke that thing?


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 26, 2011)

Real nice!!

 Craig


----------



## theracenut (Jan 31, 2011)

JohnVH said:


> Wow, that looks good, just roaming today I found this forum, I have never heard of a fatty until today, now I must try it.. How long did you smoke that thing?


I let it go about 4 hours at 225 until it was 165 inside.


----------



## tommerr (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a few questions or rather lots of them. How many pounds of sausage did you use? I have a new MES 30. What times and temperatures did you use?


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh man that last shot w/ the biscuits looked awesome! nice job!


----------



## theracenut (Feb 4, 2011)

tommerr said:


> I have a few questions or rather lots of them. How many pounds of sausage did you use? I have a new MES 30. What times and temperatures did you use?


I used a 1 pound chub of J D sausage....225 for about 4 hours until it was 165 inside. Its easy to do I searched here and found out all I needed to know even how to weave the bacon. Go for it and make one.


----------



## gdkmp (Feb 6, 2011)

That looks amazing!  I can't wait to try one.


----------

